# Rechner geklont Udev Probleme

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine Installation geklont habe kommt udev nicht mehr ganz klar.

Wie resette ich die udev Einstellungen?

1. Problem: die Netzwerkkarte im 2. Rechner ist jetzt eth1.

2. Problem: Shutdown und Standby gehen auch nicht.

----------

## Helmering

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich meine Installation geklont habe kommt udev nicht mehr ganz klar.
> 
> Wie resette ich die udev Einstellungen?

 

Als root:

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-*
```

Diese rules werden beim Neustart wieder angelegt

Gruss, Ralf

----------

## Tinitus

 *Helmering wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich meine Installation geklont habe kommt udev nicht mehr ganz klar.
> 
> Wie resette ich die udev Einstellungen? 
> ...

 

Hallo,

hat leider nicht geholfen. Es gibt immer noch nur ein  eth1. Shutdown klappt auch nicht. Letzte Meldung ist Power down. Dann muß ich den Rechner per Power Taste ausschalten.

Letzteres ist wohl ein Bios Problem.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ungewöhnlich..

net.eth1 wird für gewöhnlich nur dann angelegt wenn es schon ein net.eth0 Interface gibt.

Wie schau denn die neu angelegte 70-persistent-net.rules jetzt aus?

Hattest du die alte 70-persistent-net.rules wirklich gelöscht, oder nur umbenannt?

Sprich, wurde wirklich eine neue erstellt, oder ist die alte (wenn auch mit anderen Namen) noch vorhanden?

----------

## mrsteven

@Josef.95: Nein, das ist schon plausibel, schließlich muss ein Netzwerkinterface ja nicht unbedingt immer vorhanden sein. Ein Beispiel wäre z.B. ein USB-Netzwerkadapter. Die zuvor genannte Datei sorgt dafür, dass ein Netzwerkgerät - unabhängig vom Zeitpunkt der Erkennung - immer den gleichen Bezeichner bekommt, vorausgesetzt die Hardware-Adresse ändert sich nicht. Beim Umkopieren des Systems ist nun diese Datei mitgekommen, allerdings steckt im neuen Rechner ja auch eine andere Karte, die nun die nächste freie Nummer bekommt, in diesem Fall eth1.

Für optische Laufwerke gibt es einen ähnlichen Mechanismus, der dafür sorgen soll, dass z.B. USB-Laufwerke immer die gleichen Device-Nodes erhalten. Allerdings ändern sich hin und wieder die internen Bezeichner des Kernels (genauer gesagt: die Pfade im sysfs), sodass nach einem Kernel-Update unter Umständen das CD-Laufwerk plötzlich unter /dev/cdrom1 ereichbar ist. Die schuldige Datei ist hier /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules.

----------

## Josef.95

@mrsteven: Ja goldrichtig, und schön erklärt.

Was ich mit ungewöhnlich meinte, war das es wie von Helmering vorgeschlagen nach den löschen aller alten persistent Rules, und reboot dennoch nur ein eth1 gibt.

Wenn wirklich alle persistent Rules gelöscht wurden (und keine weiteren für eth0 vorhanden sind), dann sollte nach dem reboot das erste neu angelegte Netzwerk-Interface mit eth0 beginnen - es wird ja von Null fortlaufend hochgezählt.

Sprich, ein eth1 kann es dann eigentlich nur geben, wenn es auch schon ein eth0 gibt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie sieht es denn bei dir in /etc/init.d aus? net.eth0, net.eth1 usw. sind ja alles Links auf net.lo. Da solltest du es auch anpassen.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. 

Danke für die vielen Tipps!

Hatte die Regeln komplett gelöscht.

Beim nächsten Neustart steht aber wieder alles so drin....wie gehabt. Vielleicht werden die Regeln beim Shutdown überschrieben mit den aktuellen Werten?

Was aber viel mehr nervt ist das Shutdown Problem...

Edit: nachdem ich mal ohne Netzwerk gestartet habe...udev Regel gelöscht...habe ich wieder eth0.

Bleibt also noch mein Shutdown Problem

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  Bleibt also noch mein Shutdown Problem

 

Aber dafür brauchen wir deutlich mehr Infos:

- Ich verstehe das so, dass Du auf einen anderen Rechner geklont hast, richtig?

- Was für einen kernel nutzt du, genkernel oder selbst konfiguriert? Hier kämen z.B. andere erforderliche ACPI /PM settings in Betracht.

- oder geht der shutdown etwa als root in der konsole? Wenn ja, geht also shutdown aus dem GUI nicht, dann welche DE verwendest Du.

Also Tinitus, wechsle doch bitte mal in den -vvvv Modus   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    Bleibt also noch mein Shutdown Problem 
> 
> Aber dafür brauchen wir deutlich mehr Infos:
> 
> - Ich verstehe das so, dass Du auf einen anderen Rechner geklont hast, richtig?
> ...

 

Hallo,

also Rechner ist: ASUS P8H67-V with core i7-3770

ich verwende genkernel.

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI 

```

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set
```

Der Shutdown bzw. reboot, bzw. Suspend Modus geht weder in der (aus der) Konsole noch aus der GUI (hier gnome).

Besser so  :Wink: .

Danke für Eure Bemühungen. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird, wenn ACPI und APM in den Kernel eingebaut wurden. Die Frage ist, ob APM oder ACPI in diesem Fall dafür verwendet wird. Mein Notebook z.B. lässt sich über APM (z.B. in GRUB) auch nicht ausschalten. Kannst du mal prüfen, ob APM in deinem Kernel deaktiviert ist?

----------

## Randy Andy

Ähem mrsteven,

ich glaub das heisst nicht APM sondern nur PM.

Tinitus,

bei mir auf einem x86_64 Intel Quad-Core läuft (nee, stoppt) es mit diesen Einstellungen  von kernel 3.6.0 problemlos, auch wenn zwei davon als deprecated gelten:

```

zgrep ACPI /proc/config.gz 

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

zgrep PM /proc/config.gz                                                                                          

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y                                                                                                                  

CONFIG_PM=y                                                                                                                          

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set                                                                                                         

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y                                                                                                                

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y                                                                                                                    

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set                                                                                                   

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y                                                                                                            

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set                                                                                               

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set                                                                                             

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y                                                                                                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y                                                                                                  

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set                                                                                        

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set                                                                                                         

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set                                                                                                     

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set                                                                                                          

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set                                                                                                            

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set                                                                                                     

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set                                                                                                      

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set                                                                                                      

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set                                                                                                      

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set                                                                                                     

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set                                                                                                           

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set                                                                                                           

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set                                                                                                        

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y                                                                                                              

# CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

```

Einfach mal abgleichen und ggf. anpassen.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

das Lustige dabei ist halt, daß es auf dem einen Rechner perfekt läuft. Und auf dem anderen Rechner nicht. Der einzige Unterschied bei den Rechnern ist das Mainboard....

----------

## mrsteven

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ähem mrsteven,
> 
> ich glaub das heisst nicht APM sondern nur PM.

 

Nein, ich meinte schon APM. Ich habe allerdings übersehen, dass es schon seit ein paar Kernel-Versionen anscheinend keinen APM-Support mehr gibt.

Insofern ist mein Beitrag von oben natürlich hinfällig und es sieht nach einem Mainboard-Problem aus. Das solltest du den Kernel-Entwicklern melden und am besten gleich die Ausgabe von dmidecode mit dranhängen, sodass dafür ein Workaround eingebaut werden kann.

PS: Ich habe gerade ein paar neue BIOS-Versionen auf der ASUS-Seite für das von dir angegebene Board gefunden. Vielleicht hilft das ja, aber bitte vorher noch mal prüfen, ob die BIOS-Images auch zum Board passen. Falls was schiefgeht, ich war's nicht...  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Ok Steven,

da hab ich mich wohl etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt, ich hätte besser noch "in der kernel.config" an meine Aussage anfügen sollen.

Aber du hast das ja nun gut recherchiert und verlinkt und somit klar gestellt was gemeint ist.

@ Tinitus.

Könntest ja vorher auch mal, falls vorhanden, von der neuesten SystemRescueCD und dort vom aktuellsten kernel booten.

Sollte damit auch kein shutdown möglich sein, so wäre das eine weitere Bestätigung für einen Bug, bevor du den Report aufmachst.

Wenn's aber damit geht, so könntest du dir dort auch die ACPI settings abgucken.

So oder so, viel Erfolg dabei.

----------

